# Splash Screen Crash in Black and White



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

i am trying to play this game Black and White made by EA games. i had gone to their forums for help because everytime i tried to play the game, immediately after the splash screen the game crashed and my computer restarted with a brief flash of a blue screen. the forums had given turning hyperthreading off as a solution to my problem. my BIOS does not support hyperthreading. can someone help me?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Terror, try running it in compatibility mode. Right click on the desktop icon and open properties. Then click the compatibility tab and check the box to "run in compatibility mode". In the drop down menu choose Windows 98/ME, then click apply and ok.

Let me know if this works.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

When I attempted to run Black and White in compatability mode for Windows 98/ME, the game does not even go to the splash screen. immediately i am given the error: runblack.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.

The following technical information was included in the error report:

Exception Information
Code: 0xc00000005 Flags: 0x000000000
Record: 0x00000000000000000 Address: 0x00000000000715c4f90

System Information
Windows NT 5.1 Build: 2600
CPU Vendor Code: 756E6547 - 49656E69 - 6C65746E
CPU Version: 0000000F24 CPU Feature Code: 3FEBFBFF
CPU AMD Feature Code: 00B0E824

Module 1
runblack.exe
Image Base: 0x004000000 Image Size: 0x000000000
Checksum: 0x000000000 Time Stamp: 0x3aa8ef26

The following file was included in the error report: 
C:\DOCUME~1\TERROR~1.KHA\LOCALS~1\Temp\e8f4_appcompat.txt


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried the newest  patch for the game.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

yes i patched it to 1.2


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow thses steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

pharoah said:


> run through the follow thses steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


yeah i already did all those steps... except i dont know where to download drivers for my sound card. SoundMax Digital Audio


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

go  here,and select your system then download.also list your system specs,and vid driver version.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

my system is VPR Matrix, its not on there.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what kind of video card does it have?


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

pharoah said:


> what kind of video card does it have?


GeForce 2 MX 100/200 but im looking for drivers of the SOUNDCARD: SoundMax Digital Audio


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

to find those sound drivers you are going to need to know exactly what model chip the soundmax is.you could use  everest it should identify it for you.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

i had attached a report in my old topic in the Motherboard, BIOS, CPU section of the forums under the topic name Hyperthreading in BIOS. it wont let me attach it again in this topic.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

acording to your everest report  this should be it.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

u just linked me to a chipset manual... what am i supposed to do? i asked for sound card drivers...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hmm you are correct its starting to look like they have dropped support for it.im having trouble finding a driver from them for that specific chipset.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well... I did some digging and found the driver support page on the VPR Matrix website (I actually liked those when they came out. We had one when I worked at Best Buy and it was a true tank of a machine!!) but it had nada for audio drivers. I did, however, find this on the Intel website when searching by the actual audio chip name in their download center... I think we got it.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

so now i just need drivers for my chipset :smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Those should be in the same area. I think it was the Intel 845's that you needed.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

after it was downloaded, it asked to be extracted to my documents and settings folder. so once its extracted there and the drivers are properly installed?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

No you'll need to navigate to location you extracted and run "setup" to install the drivers.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

ok now tell me what settings to run black and white under according to my everest since now all the drivers are updated.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

To be on the safe side I'd turn all the settings down as far as possible.


----------



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

is there anyone on the forums that plays or has played Black and White?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You rang? What do you need to know? Keep in mind that, while Black and White is a pretty old game a Geforce 2 is going to struggle to run it at a decent click.


----------



## Teckky (Aug 29, 2008)

I am having almost the exact same problem as well. But for me its when i play The sims2. For me it crashes and restarts the computer instantly but only when i start playing on a lot. This is getting really annoying! I hope you figure your problem out, i feel your pain bro!


----------

